# LVM2 und udev... was ist da bloß los?

## haegar87

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

ich habe mein NAS neu aufgesetzt. Eigentlich so wie beim ersten Mal, allerdings hab ich jetzt komischerweise ein ziemlich kritisches Problem.

Immer wenn das NAS einen Neustart / Shutdown macht, kann LVM die VGs nicht schließen... sogar die LVs bleiben gemountet... was einem "Ich-zieh-den-Stecker" gleichkommt...

fschk geht bei jedem Start los und muss alles überprüfen, und ich fürchte, dass das System das nicht lange verkraftet.

Hier mal die Ausgabe beim shutdown:

```

[...]

* Shutting down Logical Volume Manager [ ok ]

* Shutting down Logical Volumes...

LV md0/root in use: not deactivating

Node /dev/mapper/md0-swap was not removed by udev. Falling back to direct node removal.

The link /dev/md0/swap should have been removed by udev but it is still present. Falling back to direct node removal.

[... noch viele mehr ...]

* Shutting down Volume groups ... [ !! ]

Can't deactivate volume group "md0" with 1 open logical volume(s)

/sbin/functions.sh: line 272: echo: write error: Interrupted system call [ !! ]

[... Ab jetzt gehts normal weiter...]

```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

haegar87

----------

## haegar87

Bin ich der einzigste der LVM nutzt, oder der einzigste mit Problemen?

Hab das inzwischen auf allen meinen Maschienen... breitet sich aus wie eine Seuche   :Shocked: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin haegar87,

ich hab hier auch LVM laufen ... die Meldung mit 

```
LV md0/root in use: not deactivating

Node /dev/mapper/md0-swap was not removed by udev. Falling back to direct node removal.

The link /dev/md0/swap should have been removed by udev but it is still present. Falling back to direct node removal. 
```

sehe ich auch regelmäßig. An "/sbin/functions.sh: line 272: echo: write error: Interrupted system call [ !! ]" kann ich mich jetzt in der Form  nicht erinnern. Vielleicht schaltet die Kiste aber auch nur zu schnell ab, sodass ich es nicht sehe.

Ich /var/log/* finde ich dazu auch nichts.

----------

## ScytheMan

klingt irgendwie hiernach: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334125

----------

